# "Yahoo bot/Google bot on site memberlist



## gutlypig (Jan 17, 2006)

When i visit some sites i see at the bottom in the "active members list" that there is yahoo bot or google bot now i know my site is succesfully crawled but i never see this in my "active users list" Can anyone explain this to me..


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Its completely random as to when a bot will crawl your site and a modification for phpBB forums ( I don think that it will post this by default in current or past version) It *may* be in the newest V3 of the software due for release soon but I'm not positive.

you can get the mod here:
http://www.phpbb.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=200361&highlight=bots+viewing


----------

